# Reemplazar mosfets por transistores IGBT..



## Mario Di Domenico (Feb 20, 2019)

tengo una duda ya que lostransistores IGBT son muy parecidos en la entrada o gate a los mosfets tengo un proyecto de un amplificador y queria preguntarles si se pueden reemplazar .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 20, 2019)

Posiblemente se pueda , diagrama ?

También se podría hacer con un pequeño Mosfet de baja VGS y un (o más) BJT


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (Feb 20, 2019)

Amplificador HighEnd Clase D de 25W a 1250Wrms sólo con 2 MosFets N es el del ingeniero Tagle! Dosme


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 20, 2019)

Mario Di Domenico dijo:


> tengo una duda ya que lostransistores IGBT son muy parecidos en la entrada o gate a los mosfets tengo un proyecto de un amplificador y queria preguntarles si se pueden reemplazar .


No lo veo factible, el IGBT en el estado "Cerrado" posee una DdP de unos 700mV entre colector y emisor, la parte de potencia en definitiva, es un bipolar. En el MOSFET *NO *en todo caso es mucho menor.  

¿ Por que motivo deseas hacer ese reemplazo ?


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (Feb 20, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No lo veo factible, el IGBT en el estado "Cerrado" posee una DdP de unos 700mV entre colector y emisor, la parte de potencia en definitiva, es un bipolar. En el MOSFET *NO *en todo caso es mucho menor.
> 
> ¿ Por que motivo deseas hacer ese reemplazo ?


Fogonazo tengo 4 transistores IGBT 60n60 que son de 600 volts y 60 amperes cada uno que son un remanente de una soldadora inverter y le queria dar alguna utilidad


----------



## marcotuliocabreraparrales (Jun 15, 2019)

requiero saber si los transistores igbt tienen complementarios como los bjt o los mosfet.
alguien sabe?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 15, 2019)

marcotuliocabreraparrales dijo:


> requiero saber si los transistores igbt tienen complementarios como los bjt o los mosfet.
> alguien sabe?


Sip, los hay canal "P" y canal "N"


----------



## hell_fish (Ago 24, 2019)

Buenas noches, quisiera consultar algo, que es Hard switching y soft switching es decir mas que la traducción como funciona cada concepto, por otro lado como saber la maxima frecuencia admisible por un no se digamos IGBT leyendo su hoja de datos, es decir solo se miran los parámetros toff y ton? ( ojo frecuencia MAXIMA ) no se si este bien preguntar en este post.


----------



## ANAMECANICA (Ago 11, 2022)

Hola, hablando de el reemplazo de mosfets por igbt, se podrían reemplazar en un puente H completo? para la puerta use el driver ir2110, ese driver dice que tambien es para igbt por eso mi duda. Saludos.


----------



## sergiot (Ago 11, 2022)

Creo que para tu respuesta sería una opción el que hagas la prueba, se que algunos usan mosfet en lugar de igbt, sobre todo para usos en automotor, pero como en todo, hay igbt exclusivos para disparar bobinas y otros no.
Cual sería la razón de reemplazar los mosfet por igbt en el caso del puente H?


----------



## ANAMECANICA (Ago 11, 2022)

sergiot dijo:


> Creo que para tu respuesta sería una opción el que hagas la prueba, se que algunos usan mosfet en lugar de igbt, sobre todo para usos en automotor, pero como en todo, hay igbt exclusivos para disparar bobinas y otros no.
> Cual sería la razón de reemplazar los mosfet por igbt en el caso del puente H?


Bueno, la razón es que es para un proyecto, necesito mosfets de unos 60A, y son muy caros, me dijeron que hay en existencia en la bodega unos igbt que soportan esa corriente y quería saber si podría ponerlos en lugar de los mosfet, porque digamos ya tengo hecha la placa con el resto del circuito. se puede usar así o debería cambiarle algo, se que son cosas diferentes pero como el driver dice ser también para igbt, quería preguntar. El puente H es para un motor de un vehículo eléctrico. Gracias por contestarme sergiot!


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 11, 2022)

ANAMECANICA dijo:


> se puede usar así o debería cambiarle algo


Depende.
Deberias de mirar los datasheet a ver si la corriente soportada por el IR2110 es superior a la necesaria para exitar la base del IGBT.

Recuerda que los IGBT son mas lentos que los MOSFET (hay rapidos, pero son mas caros)


----------

